# The Flag & Racism



## Lon (Mar 13, 2015)

_A group of university professors has signed a letter showing their solidarity with students who tried to ban the American flag at the University of California, Irvine – because they said Old Glory contributes to racism._
_“U.S. nationalism often contributes to racism and xenophobia, and that the paraphernalia of nationalism is in fact often used to intimidate,” read a letter obtained by the website Campus Reform.  

What a crock!_


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 13, 2015)

Good old Academia.  Lost in a word not real at all.  Reality is outside the Ivy walls.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 13, 2015)

Some of these A$$h.....  should be Untenured and sent home.  They're becoming dangerous.


----------



## 911 (Mar 13, 2015)

Obviously, none of them ever served in the Marines. They teach every Marine to love the flag.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 13, 2015)

911 said:


> Obviously, none of them ever served in the Marines. They teach every Marine to love the flag.



All branches of the military, really.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 13, 2015)

Banning the flag is not on but I would like to restrict the way it is used, and worn.

Over here hoons drape themselves in the flag, literally, while behaving in racist ways that assert their exclusive 'right' to call themselves Australian. My feeling is that I would strip them of their right to even touch the flag unless they understand how it should be honoured.

One of my bugbears is people who fly the flag in front of their homes but never take it down at sunset, but this is just ignorance, not racism.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't know what the big fuss is about the American Flag,you all DO know most American flags are made in China don't you?


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 13, 2015)

I do not care where it is made, if it the American flag, it deserves respect.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2015)

I think a flag just represents a country, if people are not happy with what's happening in country/government, etc. they will 'disrespect' the flag.  This hammock has ruffled quite a few feathers it seems, people say it's disrespecting the American flag.  I have no feelings about this one way or the other.  Wearing the flag as clothing, etc. is something I've never been interested in to do.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 13, 2015)

Lon said:


> _A group of university professors has signed a letter showing their solidarity with students who tried to ban the American flag at the University of California, Irvine – because they said Old Glory contributes to racism._
> _“U.S. nationalism often contributes to racism and xenophobia, and that the paraphernalia of nationalism is in fact often used to intimidate,” read a letter obtained by the website Campus Reform.
> 
> What a crock!_



I'm not a big flag waver but this is ridiculous!


----------



## AprilT (Mar 13, 2015)

Sea, I saw that article about the baby and thought it was a beautiful representation, I was really surprised to hear about it being seen as disrespectful.

I wonder if my torn t-shirt with the flag on it would be seen the same way.  

View attachment 15813
bought around the 9/11 disaster, I lived in NY at the time, this pic is way after that by some 9 years 2010 to be exact, worn only indoors at that point.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 13, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Sea, I saw that article about the baby and thought it was a beautiful representation, I was really surprised to hear about it being seen as disrespectful.
> 
> I wonder if my torn t-shirt with the flag on it would be seen the same way.  View attachment 15813



April, looks great, the torn condition just shows what a keepsake it is.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2015)

Must be my computer, but I can't see the picture April, just the word attachment.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2015)

I see it now, looks very nice and patriotic to me.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 13, 2015)

Ok  I don't think that photo was disrespectful at all. The dad is protecting the country for  him and all the rest of us. God Bless the soldiers and their sacrifice  But those stupid kids that want to ban the flag are insane and need a good education on what it represents! maybe they should have a lesson on what it takes to have that flag represent why they can have what they have! Send them to war for a day...... and if you don't like the flag you don't like the country ...so MOVE ON OUTTA HERE KIDDIES.  Things like this make me totally nuts. Is there nothing better for these kids to do? And the rest of the people who find it offensive WHY?????  I am so tired of people protesting everything that happens .:stop1: it already!  Be THANKFUL


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 13, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I think a flag just represents a country, if people are not happy with what's happening in country/government, etc. they will 'disrespect' the flag.  This hammock has ruffled quite a few feathers it seems, people say it's disrespecting the American flag.  I have no feelings about this one way or the other.  Wearing the flag as clothing, etc. is something I've never been interested in to do.


No disrespect in this photo, but like the flag, it depends on the message that may accompany it. People co-opt images for all sorts of causes and motives. Some of them are not worthy of the image. Propaganda, for example.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't think it should be worn either.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 14, 2015)

lovemylittleboy said:


> I don't think it should be worn either.



So you are saying you have an issue with my t-shirt?  Didn't you previously state, you thought it didn't make sense people be bothered by such things?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2015)

I've bought my nephew tee shirts in the past with the American flag on them, very patriotic to wear, IMO.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 14, 2015)

We have no problem with wearing a Union Jack here, although very few actually want to anyway. Seems like a lot of nonsense to not allow the wearing of it, and also for some students to want to ban it.also very few here fly the flag outside their homes, in fact I have never seen it.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 14, 2015)

Here, in Canada, we wear clothing with the Maple Leaf displayed on it. It is also not unusual to find people with the flag tattooed on their person. I, myself, have a small maple leaf tattooed at the back of my neck. It is invisible, unless I put up my long mermaid hair,but is my personal expression of my patriotism.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 14, 2015)

No I don't have an issue with your T-shirt.  No I didn't think I said anything about being bothered with such things I said I thought the baby in the flag was the soldier symbolizing he is protecting the baby and the country.  I found nothing wrong with that picture. I just think it is pitiful that people have to makes issues over that photo and there should none! It is  a good photo. 
I personally don't care if people where a t shirt with a flag on it I even have one.... I have seen people make things out a REAL flag and I don't think that is nice  that is all...but that is totally my perspective. I hope I have not offended you or anyone else. I am sorry If what I said was taken wrong


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2015)

I agree Lovemylittle boy, clothing with pictures of the flag on them are no problem at all.  I was raised to respect the flag, so cutting one up to make a halter top would be a different story, IMO.  I personally don't fly a flag at my house, or wear any patriotic clothing.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 14, 2015)

lovemylittleboy said:


> No I don't have an issue with your T-shirt.  No I didn't think I said anything about being bothered with such things I said I thought the baby in the flag was the soldier symbolizing he is protecting the baby and the country.  I found nothing wrong with that picture. I just think it is pitiful that people have to makes issues over that photo and there should none! It is  a good photo.
> I personally don't care if people where a t shirt with a flag on it I even have one.... I have seen people make things out a REAL flag and I don't think that is nice  that is all...but that is totally my perspective. I hope I have not offended you or anyone else. I am sorry If what I said was taken wrong




I should be the one to apologize, my fubble, sorry.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank You SeaBreeze.


----------



## Bee (Mar 14, 2015)

oakapple said:


> We have no problem with wearing a Union Jack here, although very few actually want to anyway. Seems like a lot of nonsense to not allow the wearing of it, and also for some students to want to ban it.also very few here fly the flag outside their homes, in fact I have never seen it.



A previous neighbour had a flag pole in his front garden and always flew the Union Jack, but you are right it isn't a common sight here.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 14, 2015)

Quite a few folks where I live fly the flag in front of their homes, especially on holidays like 4th of July or Memorial Day, etc.  Some have small flags stuck in the beds of pick-up trucks, or on their cars.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 14, 2015)

We fly the confederate flag side by side with the American flag here in FL sometimes either or and on trucks.  So patiotism is high here in FL, yes indeed.  They fly them in the Capital






brought a tear to my eye when they first put it up there, sweet memory.

http://www.mybaycity.com/scripts/p3_v2/P3V3-0200.cfm?P3_ArticleID=7070


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 14, 2015)

Quite a lot of Scottish flags are flown where I live.  Quite a few English neighbours as well and they flew the Union Jack.  In a rural area I saw someone flying the Confederate flag!  ?

I have a small US and a Scottish flag. I stick the US flag on my porch on 4th of July.


----------

